# Do you have a good b*tchface?



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you have a good b*tchface? Personally I think it's important for everyone, male or female, to develop a proper b*tchface. Only to be used in the appropriate circumstances, of course. I've personally gotten mine down very pat, and I adore using it. It's an excellent people repeller, and is great for those moments where you need to be really passive aggressive (my favorite form of aggressiveness).

Example:










For the males, to be equal opportunity:









(please mods don't delete that because it has a curse word, it's just such an excellent example of b*tchface, I had to risk it).

So how's your b*tchface?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

That's my face all the time. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> ETA: WTF? How do I add a poll? AND WHY ARE MY PHOTOS NOT SHOWING? Why is my thread being oppressed?!?!


Your photos aren't showing because the word "b*tch" is in the URL. Host them on imgur or something and then it'll work.

Anyway, I have mastered my b*tch face, complete with narrowed eyes and pursed lips. It helps when i'm trying to walk somewhere and there are people in my way.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Your photos aren't showing because the word "b*tch" is in the URL. Host them on imgur or something and then it'll work.
> 
> Anyway, I have mastered my b*tch face, complete with narrowed eyes and pursed lips. It helps when i'm trying to walk somewhere and there are people in my way.


Oh thank you! I hate the filter on here so much. And there's a disappointingly small supply of good *****face online.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i think my everyday "neutral" face is more of a *****face than that guy in the example picture... i can't tell you how many times people will ask me what i'm upset about out of the blue


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

lol yes I must say it does come in handy. Sometimes people think I'm using my b*tch face when I'm not though and that's just frustrating. I can't help it if I'm too depressed/anxious.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This topic needs self-portraits.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I would very much like the face of a good b****. And the rest of her too.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> lol yes I must say it does come in handy. Sometimes people think I'm using my b*tch face when I'm not though and that's just frustrating. I can't help it if I'm too depressed/anxious.


I have a natural b*tchface so I used to get asked a lot "what's wrong? Are you okay?" or like "why are you mad at me?" when I was totally fine. Or had someone tell me they thought I was gonna be a huge B when they first saw me. It used to frustrated me, but now I've harnessed the powers of the b*tchface.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not really. I think people think I'm going to rob or kill them when I look pissed. Maybe, it's all in my head, but I just try to walk like I know what I'm doing instead.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no but i have a good depressed face. I don't even try.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

You better believe it. lol.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> *That's my face* all the time. It's pretty awesome.


lol, you don't say? You probably couldn't change it if you wanted to.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Natural b*tchface right here.

> : |


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Still under development ;-; I'm too shy to drive people off in public anyway, as much as I really want to <.<; I do enjoy using it in private when it's just me or one or two other people, who have still yet to appreciate it~


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep that's generally my neutral face on low power high power usually gets people to shut up and flee. But the Rape face is where it's at it makes people grovel and apologize instantly :um


----------



## deanman (Dec 27, 2012)

Must learn this new face technique!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't make my chibi features look like that no matter how much I try. :/


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I mastered the art at a young age.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, I'm very good at scowling at people.


----------



## The Sum of Awe (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, my eyes are by default pretty wide open but my mouth is similar that


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, apparently I have a very good one, or so I've been told.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

My face looks nothing but b*tchy 90% of the time when I'm out in public.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't need to develop any kind of "b*tchface", I just sit or stand there with a neutral look on my face and I've been told I look like I'd be a mean person.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, I have a very good b-tchface. 99% of the time it's mistaken for my neutral face however. Which has led to people not talking or befriending me because I come across haughty and stuck-up.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

I can only do anxious face. It's all in the eyes. 

Who never realised they had to wear a mask? And that other people wear masks all the time? 

Sadly I didn't, I just acted naturally until reasonably recently when the penny finally dropped.

I've actually felt a lot better since I realised everyone was acting.

I wonder if there is all that much substance inside people who've been acting all their lives.

I know there is a lot inside of me, but it doesn't fit in with others too well, but that doesn't really bother me too much anyway if they're just going to put on *****y faces. 

It's not very brave or honest, is it? 

Probably sensible though to go with what everyone else is doing.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

People always tell me I look mad or something... I do notice I have a frown alot when I'm out, I dunno why to be honest... subconscious me must be pissed off.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

No. My "b*tchface" makes me look like a constipated stroke survivor. Then when my target gives me a funny look, I get intimidated and start crying.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think so....I just give people dirty looks if they say something stupid...Some even think I'm not having a good time even tho I am...I guess my face can look mean or sad...sucks when you don't want it to be at times.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I gave some nice b*tchface today in PHP because I was bored out of my mind. Giving b*tchface while people are crying may count more as just c*ntface, though.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> I gave some nice b*tchface today in PHP because I was bored out of my mind. Giving b*tchface while people are crying may count more as just c*ntface, though.


I perfected my b*tchface in intensive outpatient. I couldn't relate to anyone there and some of the therapeutic approaches were awful.

Sometimes they had pudding, though, and it was delicious.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Probably because most people don't even bother talking to me. Also some kid in my art class asked me why I look pissed off all the time. So I'd say so.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

it's always my face


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol, that's my face about 99% of the time. It's a really handy expression for when annoying classmates are being especially obnoxious.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I perfected my b*tchface in intensive outpatient. I couldn't relate to anyone there and some of the therapeutic approaches were awful.
> 
> Sometimes they had pudding, though, and it was delicious.


Haha, god I know. I can't relate to a single person there. Most of them are over 35, too. I've opened up twice about BDD and it's extra hard to do that because nobody in there knows what I'm talking about. But, hey, my b*tchface is getting some fine tuning so it's all good.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> That's my face all the time. It's pretty awesome.


this lol


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

So you are the people who make me feel uncomfortable?

What is it about older people that I really like?

I think they've ditched the *****face. 

Courage takes many forms. So does integrity. 

I don't want to be condescending, but do you understand what that means?

No replies necessary.


----------

